# Looking for strains with high CBD content.



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 7, 2018)

I found out last week that a friend of mine has stage 3 lung cancer, it was a shock to everyone and now I'm scrambling.
I need a couple strains that are high in CBD so I can get things going ASAP.
I have plenty of materials for making what I need for THC products and will be buying premade CBD oil for infusions but I would much rather grow my own so I know it's a pure product.
Thank you in advance for your help.

I am just looking for strain information, not the actual plants.
Thanks again.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2018)

Sorry Cuz !-- mixed high CBD/THC  RSO -- 60 grams in 60 days


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2018)

Valentinex has been helping many folks. Very hard to find, but worth the effort.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 7, 2018)

umbra said:


> Valentinex has been helping many folks. Very hard to find, but worth the effort.


Thanks again, Umbra.
I'll have to see if I can find it somewhere.


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 12, 2018)

Lots of good high CBD strains out there. I have tried all of these...

Frank's Gift: About 2:1 THC:CBD ratio. 8% CBD and 4% THC.
Harle Tsu: Variable in THC:CBD ratio, first one was 10% CBD and 1% THC, another was 8% CBD and 5% THC.
AC/DC: good flavor/terpenes. The one I have now is 15% CBD and less than 1% THC.
Therapy: A medium range THC:CBD, about 10% CBD and 5% THC.
Lebanese landrace: My favorite, I smoke it all the time. About 50:50 THC:CBD, maybe 8% of each?
Pennywise is similar to Lebby, the one I got last week was 8% CBD and 7% THC.

CBD with THC is better than CBD alone to fight cancer, as THC also targets many types of cancer cells. Also there are terpenes that fight cancer, including limonene, humulene, terpinolene, and alpha pinene which is also a bronchial dilator.


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 12, 2018)

This from the web: Harvard University researchers have found that, in both laboratory and mouse studies, delta-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) cuts tumor growth in half in common lung cancer while impeding the cancer's ability to spread.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)

Rosebud and I did a joint venture breeding the Valentinex to Pennywise, Frank's gift, CBD Crew Indica, blueberry and NurseLarry( 1 of Rose's strains).


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cascadia said:


> This from the web: Harvard University researchers have found that, in both laboratory and mouse studies, delta-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) cuts tumor growth in half in common lung cancer while impeding the cancer's ability to spread.


Thanks for the information.
I am giving him some very high dose THC edibles, he said they help a lot to combat the effects of chemo and radiation, I just want to make some CBD products for him and for my own health and welfare.
Thank you again, your info is what I was looking for.


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 12, 2018)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I am giving him some very high dose THC edibles, he said they help a lot to combat the effects of chemo and radiation, I just want to make some CBD products for him and for my own health and welfare.
> Thank you again, your info is what I was looking for.



You may do better to have him inhale THC, CBD and terpenes to get direct contact with cancer cells in his lungs. Also strains with pinene will help to clear his airways almost instantly on inhaling.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cascadia said:


> You may do better to have him inhale THC to get direct contact with cancer cells in his lungs.


I would need to make an inhaler, I'm not that good of an engineer to make something like that, his lungs are too badly compromised for him to smoke.
So there aren't too many options available.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)

Rick Simpson oil in a capsule. You can adjust the exact amount of THC to CBD ratio and the dosage


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)

There's a bunch of information about Rick Simpson Oil(rso) on this site. Full plant extracts, ect. Do a search here


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 12, 2018)

umbra said:


> Rick Simpson oil in a capsule. You can adjust the exact amount of THC to CBD ratio and the dosage


Thanks once more, Umbra!
I'll check it out, very much appreciated.


----------



## thegloman (Apr 3, 2019)

Frank's Gift is tried and true and tested.
THC 6% CBD 9%
Lovely strain nice nugs and very frosty.
Works like a charm!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2019)

If I can add my two cents. You want a high thc to kill lung cancer. High cbd doesn't work. RIP PowerPlanter.  Cbd can treat some hormone type cancers (breast) but not lung cancer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2019)

Also, in real life, I don't think most people are getting those high CBD percentages that the breeders are bragging about.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 4, 2019)

This link:  https://www.seedsman.com/en/pink-kush-cbd-auto-feminised-seeds  shows a very promising strain at 30;1 CBD to THC.  If you click on the lab report #1  it shows the analysis of the strain.  As an autoflower it will grow and mature fairly quickly, but you will need something a lot quicker than growing from seed.  Also I'd double check any of the oils you get for CBD as some have it and some do not.....unfortunately.   Charlotte's Web by Stanley Brothers is whole plant extract with analysis as well.   However, I agree with above folk that you will need THC for best results.  Unfortunately, your friend will also have to combat the side effects of chemo as well, which is unfortunate.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)

I am thinking of growing a Guava Jelly or a Chocolate Tonic this year.  I have never grown a CBD strain.


----------



## vtweed (Apr 15, 2019)

Cascadia said:


> This from the web: Harvard University researchers have found that, in both laboratory and mouse studies, delta-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) cuts tumor growth in half in common lung cancer while impeding the cancer's ability to spread.



Can you point me to this study?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)

I ran across this in regards to the Harvard study.
http://ehealthdigest.org/2018/09/22...bis-cuts-tumor-growth-in-half-in-three-weeks/


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 15, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I ran across this in regards to the Harvard study.
> http://ehealthdigest.org/2018/09/22...bis-cuts-tumor-growth-in-half-in-three-weeks/


Thanks for the link, Burnin, it looks like a good article,  I'll have to read it tonight.


----------

